# making custom decals



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello all.
I'm interested in making my own decals on the computer and printing them myself.
Just wondering what advice you experts might have on the subject.

What software to use, what brand of film works best, etc...

Thanks and God bless.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

leonus said:


> Hello all.
> I'm interested in making my own decals on the computer and printing them myself.
> Just wondering what advice you experts might have on the subject.
> 
> ...


sry., can't help U here...
BUT, this could turn into a small lucrative venture, if u do some 2 sell ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

No expert here by no means...
The problem with printers...they don't print white, unless you have one of the Alps type printers, they get expensive... Therefore you use white or clear decal paper... If you use white paper, look at your decal subject. If it has a solid background, the white area will all be used such as the RHS logo below. The RHS is actually the white paper, not ink printed. If you have a see thru decal, example: the number 4, 8, or 0. If you printed those in ex."red" and placed them on a ex."yellow" car, the center section of the number will still be white. The Chevy Bowtie is a good example also, it's printed on clear, so the center is yellow. If I had used white, the center would be white, but you'd have to trim it out and have white edges to deal with.
The white edge of the paper will usually always be visible so consider that.



Some guys try to color the background using white paper and photoshop programs, but you can usually still see the white paper edge unless your really good. Using clear decal paper works for white or light colors only. The ink stays transparent, so it will not show on dark colors. The "Jeg's" was made using clear and it's colors are black of course, so that's easy.

There's lots of paper, I just use Testor's brand from Hobby Lobby...I'm also using a regular "ink jet printer". Here's how I do it: I do a google image logo search ex. (Type in Racing Head Service logo) Now I copy and paste the image into "Microsoft Word". Most computers have it already, look in your start up menu. After you paste the image, click on it and a box should appear around it. Now you can reduce the size by placing your cursor on those little circles and moving them in. Copy and paste a couple in different sizes. Do a "test" print to check the sizes using regular paper. Save the test sheet, if you have the correct image, you can delete the others. Your computer should ask if you want to save as a document. Save it for future use. Back to the test sheet, if you have the correct image you want, cut a small piece of "decal paper" that will cover the image, leave space at the top edge to tape it to your test sheet, then run it back through your printer. This way you don't use/waste the whole sheet of your decal paper. Let the ink dry, then spray the paper with a top coat such as clear lacquer. If you don't top coat it the ink will run. You may not have to topcoat with a lazer printer, not sure. This should get you started. And as always, opinions will vary...RM
The cars below, logos/numbers made using clear paper...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Everything Randy says... One word of caution... The first top coat of clear should be mist coats. Go too heavy with the clear and the ink can run.

I use Windows "paint" to size up decals. I'm going to try Randy's method, as paint loses some sharpness when re-sizing. There are other programs which are even better for designing decals. Photoshop, and "Gimp" are two I know of. Gimp is the freeware equivalent of Photoshop. Caution: It is a large complex program (Photoshop may be also) that eats up a lot of RAM on your 'puter. The first couple of times I tried it, my computer got really slow! :freak: 

A lot of the pro decal guys use Corel draw. I've never tried it since it's not one of the free programs with my 'puter.

There are a few brands of decal paper. Many swear by Papillo, but I found it no different than Testors or the generic stuff.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you gents.

If I can get something to look as good as those cars, I will be thrilled.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You might take a look at this: https://drive.google.com/?pli=1&authuser=0#all Go down to Print Your Own Decals.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Some thought has to be put into the paint and decals. Red decals over yellow paint will leave you with kinda orange. Blue over yellow will give you green. Sometimes you can go darker shades, but too dark makes them just look black. 

If you have access to an air brush, you can print on white paper and then decal before painting. This is especially helpful on something you want painted black. Here's a rather large example:










I put the decal on, and then painted up to it (on on it a little) which helped hide the edge. By the way, no, it isn't powered!! I considered doing it until it arrived in the mail. It weighs a ton!! It sure was cool of Rush to play such a small venue in Stump City!! 2112 was a great concert!!


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks all for the advice, and the inspiring pics.

I'm no stranger to the ins and outs of decals, from my years scale modeling. I'm just a bit in the dark about making my own, but I think I'm starting to see the light.

One tip I learned long ago about transparent decals, is that if you have identical ones you can overlay, or layer them if you align them very carefully. What I mean is to put identical ones on top of one another to increase their opacity, as in over a color demarcation line, etc.

If you were making your own, then identical copies would be a snap&#55357;&#56841;

Just thought that might be of interest...


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I have done a lot of decals and experimented with some differrent ways to achieve white.

1. I have made 2 sets of the declas I wanted and painted one set over with white paint. ( time consuming and tedious at HO scale)

2. I will use a piece of white decal paer cut a little smaler than the clear one I want to apply. Apply the white first, then the celar printed over it.

3. If I leave an area white, such as a hood or roof, I will size decal and background to fit the area and apply.

I have used programs such as photoshop and even Microsoft word

Good luck on making decals


----------



## Race Inc. (Sep 25, 2014)

Try the Papilo waterslide inkjet printable decal papers in clear and white. They need to be clear coated after printing, but look fantastic and are easy to apply.


----------

